# first deflask ! (Roth x Randsii)



## OR.O (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi everybody !
I bought a flask of Rothschildianum x Randsii , this is my very first deflask, recommendations and corrections are welcome! 

the flask (17/11/15)




all the seedlings looks good













the potting media, I used bark, charcoal, sphagnum moss, perlite and a bit of pumice stone. 
It was what I had at home.





and this is it the result





after the first week the seedlings still looking good (24/11/15) :roll happy:









:rollhappy:


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 23, 2015)

Congrats! Looks great! 
I wish you and your plants the best! 

I also like to pot up the whole pluck like you did, unless some plants come apart on their own or easily. 
The only thing I would say is that those seedlings look very large. 
If there were smaller seedlings under the bigger ones, they might not be too happy in the shade.


----------



## Justin (Nov 23, 2015)

looking good! nice work!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 23, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## chris20 (Nov 23, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Nov 23, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Migrant13 (Nov 23, 2015)

That is a healthy group of seedlings. Good luck with them.


----------



## orchidman77 (Nov 24, 2015)

Good luck! Seedlings are fun!

David


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 24, 2015)

Looking good! Its one of those Asendorf sold on e-bay, right? I normally separate them and plant them in flats (there are some old threads by me covering that) in windowsill greenhouses. The only BIG problem with flasks according to my experience is that the babys grow up and occupy too much space. :rollhappy: 
Eventually you may have to get rid of most... :sob:


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 24, 2015)

Those greens look like they could make a nice salad  Nice chunky juicy-looking vegetables.. yum


----------



## emydura (Nov 24, 2015)

Beautiful chunky seedlings. Great cross as well. Good luck.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 24, 2015)

good work. Lowish light and plenty of humidity with some air movement.


----------



## Clark (Nov 24, 2015)

I see flask #2 and 3 in the near future for you.
Might want to use some caution after that.


----------



## OR.O (Nov 24, 2015)

Happypaphy7 said:


> The only thing I would say is that those seedlings look very large.
> If there were smaller seedlings under the bigger ones, they might not be too happy in the shade.



I checked it before, all the seedlings have some leaves out 



Bjorn said:


> Looking good! Its one of those Asendorf sold on e-bay, right?



yes these are from Asendorf!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 24, 2015)

Looks good, good luck.


----------



## OR.O (Jan 24, 2016)

update ! 24/01/16


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 24, 2016)

huge seedlings and looking great.


----------



## OR.O (May 17, 2016)

6 months from flask, very strong and healthy seedlings




by osvaldo Rozzo






by osvaldo Rozzo


----------



## Ryan Young (May 17, 2016)

Looking good! 

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (May 17, 2016)

you are doing so well!


----------



## OR.O (May 18, 2016)

I think that I should separate them soon  it is unexpected


----------



## Ozpaph (May 18, 2016)

If the weather is warming up, its a good time to pot them individually.


----------



## bigleaf (May 19, 2016)

Very nice. I would be concerned about seedlings crowding. But I can see it works very well for you. Congrats.


----------



## OR.O (Sep 29, 2016)

it's time for an update! 
I've separated the seedlings 
10 months from flask




by osvaldo Rozzo




by osvaldo Rozzo




by osvaldo Rozzo




by osvaldo Rozzo


----------



## Carper (Sep 29, 2016)

Great seedlings that look healthy and seem to be growing fast. I bought some species randsii seedlings from Assendorf in June and they have settled in very well. A bit slow but settling in well. I potted them up individually straight away on the advice from them and I've had no problems to date. 

Gary
UK


----------



## NYEric (Sep 29, 2016)

Looking good. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 29, 2016)

Those look great!


----------



## abax (Sep 30, 2016)

Great start on some very nice plants. Sending good growing vibes your way>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Bjorn (Sep 30, 2016)

Carper said:


> Great seedlings that look healthy and seem to be growing fast. I bought some species randsii seedlings from Assendorf in June and they have settled in very well. A bit slow but settling in well. I potted them up individually straight away on the advice from them and I've had no problems to date.
> 
> Gary
> UK



Gary, my randsiis started growing vigorously when I started spraying with mancozeb (Dithane) and copper (oxychloride) Do not think it was copper but probably the macozeb that did the trick. Seems to require extra micros.
Just FYI
B


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 30, 2016)

look fabulous


----------



## OR.O (Sep 30, 2016)

Carper said:


> Great seedlings that look healthy and seem to be growing fast. I bought some species randsii seedlings from Assendorf in June and they have settled in very well. A bit slow but settling in well. I potted them up individually straight away on the advice from them and I've had no problems to date.
> 
> Gary
> UK



I remember the Randsii flask...I made offers for that auction !


----------



## Carper (Sep 30, 2016)

Bjorn said:


> Gary, my randsiis started growing vigorously when I started spraying with mancozeb (Dithane) and copper (oxychloride) Do not think it was copper but probably the macozeb that did the trick. Seems to require extra micros.
> Just FYI
> B



Thanks for the info Bjorn. Will try it on a few of the seedlings to gauge reaction. How much size have the seedlings put on in a timeframe?

Gary


----------



## Carper (Sep 30, 2016)

OR.O said:


> I remember the Randsii flask...I made offers for that auction !



I pre ordered a flask before the auction and managed to get one, but think it was the last one they had available. Bought it at the same time as the adductum and anitum flasks but these 2 were pre-ordered from Taiwan. All appear to be doing very well and all putting on size.

Gary


----------



## Bjorn (Oct 1, 2016)

Carper said:


> Thanks for the info Bjorn. Will try it on a few of the seedlings to gauge reaction. How much size have the seedlings put on in a timeframe?
> 
> Gary



Difficult to say, but I posted a thread on it a couple years back. Now they are growing just like any other paph. But they get more micros incl zinc and manganese than commonly given.


----------

